# Rabbits over a bird dog.



## BigGreySuperduty (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm going to pose this question to this group rather than the upland group, I'm pretty sure of the answer I might get there.
I have an almost two year old German Shorthair Pointer that I'm considering taking rabbit hunting. Before I get beat up over hunting rabbits over a bird dog, especially a young one let me fill you in a bit more on our hunting habits.
I never intended to train this dog to hunt birds only. I actually depended on his breeding/instincts a bunch. I live in a subdivision and can't get away with him as much as I'd like, but I hoped for the best. I was able to take him out once or twice preseason to see how he'd do and he did well. He does not point, but he knows why he's there. We were lucky enough to go on a trip to North Dakota in October and had a blast. Once again, he didn't point any birds, but you sure could tell when he was close to one, and that's all I asked of him. I was looking more for a hunting partner out of him rather then a hunting dog.
Considering this, would there be any harm in taking him rabbit hunting this season? Both him and I could use a day in the field about now, and I really miss rabbit hunting like I used to do with friends that owned beagles.
I'm ready to take my lumps, what does the group think?
Alan
and Gunnar


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I say go for it. It is your dog, and you can use him any way you want. Regardless of what us upland guys think and do ourselves. I have shot rabbits and squirrels using my Britt and Setter, but only when by myself and when I could see the dog. The big problem with using pointing dogs for rabbits is they don't bark and give away their location like a beagle. When others hunt with me, there is absolutely no shooting of rabbits, simply for the sake of my dog's safety. I have never had a problem with my dogs chasing rabbit's, but then I've only shot maybe 5 or 6 rabbits in front of them in 10 yrs.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Okay,..........here goes, I think it is a mistake to use the bird dog for rabbits right now if it is starting to hunt birds. The reason he is not pointing is you need to reinforce his pointing and hunting habits. Do not shoot birds he doesn't point. If he flushes, let the bird go and place him to where he should have stopped in the scent cone. It is your dog but I think you need a beagle for the rabbits. You can do it and the dog may hunt the way you want it to but then again it is supposed to be a "pointer" and point birds for you. Do you want to go bird hunting and have your dag going after rabbits and vice versa? I get pissed when my setter starts to smell and pursue anything but birds and she know it so she barely ever does it. Reinforce the pointing with this dog and it will hunt the birds and hold them for you. Then get a beagle and you have it all. Just my 2 cents i know GSP will be versatile but I think deep down they want to be bird hunters most. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.

AW


----------



## bf281 (Dec 28, 2003)

If you are simply looking for a hunting partner then go for it. My 2 yr old lab flushes more rabbits than my beagle does, she just can't trail them very far. She still flushes birds even after chasing rabbits. However, if you don't want it to chase bunnies while bird hunting, don't introduce it to them. I am in your position where I don't get out as much as I need to fully train a dog on 1 thing. I prefer a good all around dog. She won't find as many birds as a bird dog or as many bunnies as a rabbit dog but she can pull double duty which fits my style better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

He is your dog so go ahead. Just don't expect him to not want to chase the next rabbit he scents while bird hunting. Many breeds are "versatile" in that they can do more than point birds. I just prefer mine to stick to pointing feathers. Good luck!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

my 6 year old lab jumps up more rabbits than our dumba$$ begel does just have to make sure you stay close to him so you can see the rabbit when he jumps it. my lab still thinks hes out hunting for birds and will rarly even follow a rabit unless he basicaly steps on it so i would not think twice about it . exspecialy if you can't get out to hunt birds and you just want a hunting partner.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

You could have posted this question on the upland forum.

No one will beat you up for it or any other question.

There are no bad questions.

In my opinion it is your dog you feed it so you should hunt it however you like.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

The german shorthair was breed for both fur and feather.That is why they are called a versatile breed. I say go for it. I hunt them with my English pointer and she does great. Not the same as hunting with a beagle, but she sure lets you know when they are near and occasionally catches them.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85706


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

Its your dog, hunt what you like. I had a lab that loved to hunt bunnies. I raise beagles and hunt with them. Does it really matter what the breed is if ya have fun??? I took my red (9weekold) heeler bunnie hunting with me and a couple of beagles the other day. She loved it, and I laughed my butt off at her as she rolled around in the snow. The bunnies won that day but it was lots of fun.


----------



## BigGreySuperduty (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you for all your responses, I appreciate the honesty. I was sure I could count on this group of forums for an answer. This is one of the best sites out there for information, and the fact that it's based around our state just makes it that much better.
I've decided that I'm not so much going to take Gunnar rabbit hunting, but he may go for a walk with me, and I might just have a gun with me. If we happen across a bunny or two, terrific, if we don't then we had a good walk in the woods. No loss, no matter how you look at it.
Thanks again for the responses.
Alan
& Gunnar


----------



## JO_EZ (May 25, 2004)

Hey,
let's take this one step further. It is called a SMALL GAME license, it is good for all small game. Why not have a dog that has the same mind set?

I have always wondered what is the best breed of dog to cover all the bases. I suspect it might be a lab, but that English Pointer mentioned earlier looks like a good candidate. 

When my bassett gives up the hunt, I will be looking for a dog that will do it all from squirels to pats. Got any suggestions?


----------



## Pigpen69 (Feb 20, 2001)

My dad used to have a beagle that would flush pats and phesants. She would change her bark to a light yip while trailing birds. That was a good dog.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

*Versatile!*

Like many have said already, the versatile breeds were bred for fur and feather. For the first two seasons, I let my boys (both 3 yr old Vizlsas) chase, point and harass just about anything. We worked on the basics and I got to learn how each handled different creatures and situations.

I say go for it. Each opportunity will give you a chance to turn it into a training situation.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

i would not of worried about posting this in the other forum for 2 reasons

1 Rob takes good care of the place so there wont be no one beating you up

2 The same guys come to both places 


That said Do what you wish its your dog and he is capable WHO cared what every one else thinks 

he is breed to do it SO do it lol

but like adam said I would wait till he is doing his bird work first correctly 

But its all up to you

Scott


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

JO_EZ said:


> Hey,
> let's take this one step further. It is called a SMALL GAME license, it is good for all small game. Why not have a dog that has the same mind set?
> 
> I have always wondered what is the best breed of dog to cover all the bases. I suspect it might be a lab, but that English Pointer mentioned earlier looks like a good candidate.
> ...


Go Versatile!

English pointers really not a Versatile breed but may work I would go with a GSP, V , GWP, or maybe even a Britt :rant: Cant beleave I said that :SHOCKED: LMAO

Scott


----------



## JO_EZ (May 25, 2004)

Uhh... I think I can interpret GSP as German Short hair Pointer, right? But the others: V & GWP not so much. 

Remember, I own a bassett and we both operate at the same speed, know what I mean?


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

I dont know much about dogs but I would think the dog would get a little confused if the bird hunting wasent solid yet. Also arent thier legs a little long for rabbits, I would think they would be too fast and catch the rabbit.


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

According to the North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association (NAVHDA) , the main versatile breeds are:

GSP - German Shorthaired Pointer
GLP - German Longhaired Pointer 
GWP - German Wirehaired Pointer 
Weimaraner
V - Vizsla 
Wirehaired Vizsla 
Small Munsterlander Large Munsterlander 
Brittany 
Pudelpointer 
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
Spinone 

*NAVHDA abbreviations:*
BI Bracco Italiano
BA Braque d'Auvergne
BB Braque du Bourbonnais
BF Braque Francais
BS Brittany
CF Cesky Fousek
ES English Setter
FP French Spaniel
GL German Longhaired Pointer
GS German Shorthaired Pointer
GW German Wirehaired Pointer
GO Gordon Setter
IR Irish Red & White Setter
IS Irish Setter
LM Large Munsterlander
PT Pointer
PO Portuguese Pointer
PP Pudelpointer
SH Slovensky Hrubosrsty Stavac
SM Small Munsterlander
SP Spinone
VI Vizsla
WM Weimaraner
GR Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
WV Wirehaired Vizsla


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Jeff,

you beat me to it on the NAVHDA abbrevs. 

I will agree with everyone I guess. . .

1. It's your dog, do what you want

2. I would wait until the dog is better on birds and older.

3. They are versatile for a reason. . . weims and others first bred for German royals and such for big game, birds, etc. 

You'll actually get to a "point" after hunting for a while when you can tell if your dog is on a bird or rabbit. . .when grouse hunting and my weim locks up on a brush pile, grouse. . when she starts sniffing, tail going crazy, etc. rabbit or some critter. . that being said, she is my bird dog and we move on when that happens. 

Rabbits on the "HOME TURF" are a different story. . . they are free game because she has to protect her home. :lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

First of all. What do you really like to hunt? Is it birds or is it rabbits? 

If it's birds get the dog steadied up on point first, then go ahead and shoot some rabbits if it's chasing it. But like everyone said it's your dog you feed it and you have to live with it so do as you please. 

I can tell you from some friends is that it isn't going to ruin your bird dog by shooting some rabbits once in a while.

Good Luck


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I too have a german shorthair and I am thinking about trying to use her for duck hunting.And I am like the other guy I want her to be a utility dog ducks,pheasants,rabbits.But I am only going to introduce one species at a time as not to confuse her.I say like the others guy's it's your dog you feed it and pay the vet bills so use your dog as you please,but I think it would be a good idea to get your dog working one species to your satisfaction before introducing another.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

There is just too much time when bird season isn't open. My dog doesn't get out enough to not hunt her every time I get out. It is good exercise for her and keeps her skills sharp. I had never planned on hunting my dog on rabbits, but after seeing her lock on point on rabbits while birdhunting I figuired what the heck. I could give 50 more reasons why I let my English pointer hunt rabbits.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

tedshunter said:


> I too have a german shorthair and I am thinking about trying to use her for duck hunting.And I am like the other guy I want her to be a utility dog ducks,pheasants,rabbits.But I am only going to introduce one species at a time as not to confuse her.I say like the others guy's it's your dog you feed it and pay the vet bills so use your dog as you please,but I think it would be a good idea to get your dog working one species to your satisfaction before introducing another.Just my 2 cents.


I have already had my weim on ducks. . I say, go ahead with taking her duck hunting. . . just be on alert if you are in an area that can contain grouse as well or your dog may go on point on a grouse and you will be looking for ducks.


----------

